# Circle cutter use



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has a general circle cutting jig. Must not be using it right. Anyone using one.

I wonder how the bevel is supposed to to be and how the cutting bit should be aligned.

Little info. Hope someone knows.

Kr


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Burned the first one pretty good. Can't be using it right. can take photos after work to illustrate better.

KR


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Kelly,
Drill press circle cutters can not be used at high speeds. To do so is a serious safety hazard and will burn the cutter up. Not to mention the piece being cut. I would suggest that you find out what the max. rpm for your cutter is and not exceed it. Since you said you "burned the first one pretty good", I would venture a guess that the cutter is now ruined.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KR

Looks like you have it setup right , but like said b/4 it's not the best tool and it's sounds like you cooked the cutter but not is all lost you can Heat Treat it and put the edge back on , you need to heat it to a light cheery red and dip it into some oil, than pull your die grinder out and put the edge back on..

Speed is a big deal with the cutter the bigger the hole the slower the speed on the drill press, I set my on 500 RPM most all of the time, some will go down 320 if so use that...

The cutter I use will take it ,it's HSS with some Cobalt, see the snap shots below.

1 pc Adjustable Circle Hole Saw Cutter Drill Bit - eBay (item 130474722073 end time Jan-19-11 14:15:45 PST)

1/4" Air Die Grinder Kit
Just a note the die grinder is on sale all the time for 10.oo 

http://www.google.com/search?q=general+circle+cutting&tbs=shop:1&aq=f

=========



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I wonder if anyone has a general circle cutting jig. Must not be using it right. Anyone using one.
> 
> I wonder how the bevel is supposed to to be and how the cutting bit should be aligned.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Kelly - I gotta throw in with George. Not sure what brand mine is anymore but I'm pretty sure max rpm is 500. That's even to fast for my taste.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I put the drill press as low as it would go which is 650 rpms.

I have a new cutter but don't want to burn that one too.

Will study the matter a little more.

KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Those things give me bad dreams. You know, the one where you're walking into the emergency ward with the outboard cutter embedded in your forehead? 

I much prefer hole saws. Even the large Starrett brand hole saws are cheaper than a funeral.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Me too but once you get into the 5" or bigger they are not cheap, I have a full set to 6" + but when I use the 6" one it's a bit hairy also, I use my Hole Hog drill and that's a real Trip with the big hole saws I can tell you..when you hang up on a nail or screw..I saw a guy one time break all the fingers on one hand with the big hole saw..so to say they must all be used with care..most drill presses will stop if the load is too much for the press..I have used them for a long time I never had one come flying out but on the other hand I have had one wind up like a cork screw also..


=



Ralph Barker said:


> Those things give me bad dreams. You know, the one where you're walking into the emergency ward with the outboard cutter embedded in your forehead?
> 
> I much prefer hole saws. Even the large Starrett brand hole saws are cheaper than a funeral.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I put on a lathe face mask and then hold a piece of plywood between me and the circle jig. 

KR


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

For anything larger that about 3" I use my router instead of a circle cutter in the drill press. I need to go take lots of pics in my shop. I just joined this forum and have lots of ideas to share....

Baisically my circle jig for the router is a long board with the plunge router attached to one end. I have a slot that a piece of wood rides in that has the hole for the pivot pin so it is infinitlly adjustable. The only limiting factor is how close I can get the pivot to the router base to make small cirlcles.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Jasper Circle Jig 200 & 400 Combo Pack: Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Jasper-400J-Router-Circle-Cutting/dp/B00009K77D/ref=pd_cp_e_2

========


----------

